# Internet in Amlan ****** Oriental



## Aishan (Jun 4, 2016)

I am moving to Amlan ****** Oriental near Dumaguete City and looking for internet service that is fast and reliable as I work online and need a good connection, any help with this would be great


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Aishan said:


> I am moving to Amlan ****** Oriental near Dumaguete City and looking for internet service that is fast and reliable as I work online and need a good connection, any help with this would be great


Howdy and welcome. There are threads on site dealing with internet service here in the islands. Basically though, decent service is hit and miss---mostly miss. Customer service is non existent and service slow and unreliable no matter what provider or what they promise.
Best bet is to use two internet providers to try and be sure there is a working connection..


----------

